# Any Job/Visa Info?



## seeingtheworld (Jan 6, 2009)

Could anyone tell me the best sources for finding a job in Singapore? Also any heads up as to how long it typically takes to get a visa? Thanks!!!


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

How long it takes depends what type of job you are looking for. If you want to start, get a social visit visa and come to Singapore and start looking for jobs by going agencies and over the net like jobsdb.com, jobstreet.com. High and likely companies will sponsor you a visa if you have what they need.


----------



## seeingtheworld (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response! I really appreciate all direction


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe you can tell me what type of jobs you are looking for? That way I can tell you if it's really worth coming here to look for one. Truthfully speaking, some sectors need more people than thee rest. I find it hard for myself to even find a job and I am from Singapore.


----------



## nejiul (Feb 16, 2009)

autumnstar said:


> Maybe you can tell me what type of jobs you are looking for? That way I can tell you if it's really worth coming here to look for one. Truthfully speaking, some sectors need more people than thee rest. I find it hard for myself to even find a job and I am from Singapore.


hello autmnstar..what sectors in singapore need more people? and what's not?
because im planning to go in singapore this coming march! thanks!


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

I believe more people are needed for the IT sector in engineering and IT support, helpdesk. Also need more medical personal. And sales, education. That's all I am sure of.


----------



## nejiul (Feb 16, 2009)

autumnstar said:


> I believe more people are needed for the IT sector in engineering and IT support, helpdesk. Also need more medical personal. And sales, education. That's all I am sure of.


thank you very much..your such a great help! honestly a lot of people ive talked to,they always say negative things..thanks for giving me hope


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I don't like to lie too, but I've seen many foreigners around, and if you have what it takes, like qualifications and stuff, I believe people here are more willing to hire.


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, I hate to lie so here's the deal. I believe as long as someone is qualified, a company will be most willing to hire them. But getting a work permit might be hard. I have a new colleague and apparently he's from UK and he has some problems with work permit. I guess in this economy, most govts will be helping the locals more. Let's not give up hope though


----------



## steven7 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
This is Steven. I


----------



## steven7 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi,
This is Steven. Getting a job these days is tough and getting tougher.


----------



## steven7 (Feb 21, 2009)

This video will demonstrate how to stand out from the bunch and prevent your resume from getting tossed in the trash can or a growing piles of other job applications.


----------



## steven7 (Feb 21, 2009)

really gather the more information.


----------



## steven7 (Feb 21, 2009)

I like this site


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

ive asked similar questions in other threads but i suppose the point thats being brought up here is to look for a job after physically being in singapore first? but u would need a considerable budget saved up cuz if worse comes to worst u could be spending up all ur savings right


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah ... honestly you need to have a job to come to ... with a contract, visa, etc all sorted out. Visa only come from jobs and you only get jobs with the posibility of a visa. 

The way I did it was 
a. have a unique skill in an area that is niche market
b. made contact with the company I wanted to work with around a year ago
c. came of a holiday and organised to meet 'friends' at the company 
d. let them know that I'd be interested in moving here
e. went home and forgot about it all ... but stayed in 'friends' touch
f. three months later got a job offer ... 
g. three months after that ... finally passed all the visa applications / medical etc and got here.
 
It took a while and I was super, super lucky because it all started before the crash ... 

Sorry ... but relocating isn't as easy as it used to be  ... I should know, this is my fourth country so far  

but ... good luck!


----------



## seeingtheworld (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks ini_niki!

That's the very organized advice that I was looking for! Truly this whole expat adventure is new to me and we are just getting started. We are currently in the US and are applying for a PR Visa in Australia with consideration of Singapore in the future. If you don't mind my asking what type of work do you do in Singapore?

Thanks!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seeingtheworld said:


> Thanks ini_niki!
> 
> That's the very organized advice that I was looking for! Truly this whole expat adventure is new to me and we are just getting started. We are currently in the US and are applying for a PR Visa in Australia with consideration of Singapore in the future. If you don't mind my asking what type of work do you do in Singapore?
> 
> Thanks!


My 2 cents - Australia allows PR before your being physically present.

Singapore needs you to be employed here, before accepting your PR application - except if you have 2 million $ or more to invest here.

Cheers


----------



## ini_niki (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey ... I work in the media  ... which is a tight area unless you're particularly good or have particular skills  ... as I said I was super lucky to start all my stuff prior to the crisis. 

Also re: Aust (being Australian after all) ... it's just as hard to get jobs there at the moment ... although, again, it depends on your particular skills. ... also in Aust if you've got a grand lump of cash you can apply as an economic migrant or something like that ... ie. say you're going to employ people / start a business in Aust ... so that's a good way of getting there too 

good luck with it all


----------

